

Show HN: MapsTube, See YouTube search results on a Google Map - joshguthrie
http://mapstube.dreamleaves.org/

======
32ftpersecond
What kind of sorting algorithm are you using for the videos based on their
geo-location?

If I search "New York City" on YouTube, I receive far different and probably
more relevant videos than when I search "New York City" on MapsTube.

Cool idea.

~~~
joshguthrie
All results come straight from the Youtube API using "location=!" (iirc)
parameters to only return geotagged videos.

Since geotagging isn't used that much on YouTube, a lot of "good results"
don't appear. Nonetheless, here are some searches that give good mapping: \-
occupy movement \- deamdau5 live (not all "artist + live" combo work well) \-
parkour \- startupweekend (I just love these events) \- hackathon

Have fun =)

